# We have a new litter of Ragdoll kittens :-))



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Four babies born, starting at 3am Saturday morning. All of them will be Mitted in pattern, in either Seal or Blue. I am hoping to keep one of the offspring.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

Lori is beautiful...congrats to you...and may rest come for mom.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Awww they look like little hamsters! I love Lori's eyes.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 18, 2008)

Lori has AMAZING eyes. I can't wait to get another cat.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

pretty!

Debbie & mason


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!
What a beautiful momma...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pretty cat- such tiny kittens!


----------



## amanda93 (Jun 28, 2008)

Lori is beautiful. & Her little kittens are adorable too. Have fun!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Lori is beautiful and her little kits are so sweet looking.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Lori is a beautiful Mum, you must have a busy time at your place, with Harvey, kittens, cats and photography!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

awww, very cute! Know I know why we don't see many Harveys photos-you busy delivering babies.


----------

